# Its Just a Grey Car



## JRE313 (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is a image of my car with great sunset(I think) Hope you like the image.


----------



## Tony S (Apr 14, 2012)

That's pretty colorful and I like the effect, but if you are going to put that much work into an image at least remove the power lines.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tony S said:


> That's pretty colorful and I like the effect, but if you are going to put that much work into an image at least remove the power lines.



understood
thanks


----------



## bs0604 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Bynx (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it me or is that grill moving? Nice job JR.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Too processed for my liking.


----------



## Berter (Apr 16, 2012)

very cool! how much wax did you have to use to get those reflections?   great shot


----------



## STM (Apr 16, 2012)

I really like the colors and the HDR effects but the placement of the car is problematic. Personally I think it would have been a much stronger image compositionally had the front of the car been pointing to the right, INTO the frame, rather than to the left, OUT of the frame.


----------

